# Lost 2 dogs



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

My two dogs have been missing for two days now. One is a Female Black Lab 4yrs old and one is a Female English Setter 8 mos old. They went missing in the Luverne, ND area. They are both wearing collars w/ tags from Valley Vet Clinic. The female answers to the name Jade.
If found or sighted please call my cell and leave a message. 701-789-0786 or pm me.
Thanks.....
Darren J


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

I really hope you find your dogs. Please respond so I know what happened if I see em in WI I will call you . I pray for you and your dogs. Mans best friend.


----------



## SnakeyJake1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Just to let you know... I did find them about 10 days later. They had made it 15 miles south of my farm. They were really tired, hungry and glad to see me when I found them. 
Luckily a guy saw them and got their Reg #'s off their tags and called. 
It is great to have them back
Thanks for your concern.


----------



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad you found them, I know the feeling. Later, boxcar


----------

